
T. Greg Doucette on reforming the police - js2
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1266053291684827138.html
======
dredmorbius
An excellent Qualified Immunity explainer:

[https://theappeal.org/qualified-immunity-
explained/](https://theappeal.org/qualified-immunity-explained/)

